# Programm zum Synchronisieren (speziell für Softwareentwicklung)



## markus99 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich komme mit syn Programmen nicht zurecht.
Einmal werden meine lokalen Dateien  mit alten Revisionen ausgetauscht, dann mal wieder alles auf der Cloud mit "nichts" überschrieben ...


Szenario:
Ich "programmiere" Zuhause und in der Uni.
Dabei verwende ich Eclipse, identisch.
Nun möchte ich, dass bearbeitete Dateien automatisch geuploaded und dort aktualisiert werden.
Wenn ich nun mit dem Notebook in der Uni online gehe, soll ich die neust Revision automatisch bekommen (das lässt sich doch eitgl. Kinderleicht mit dem Änderungsdatum lösen).

Nur habe ich bisher noch nicht das richtige Tool dafür gefunden und flehe um Alternativen!
Gerne auch SVN, wenn es denn kostenlos ist und etwas taugt!

Ich freue mich auf eventuelle Empfehlungen 

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2012)

*verschoben*

SVN oder Git.

SVN ist Serverbasiert, Git dezentral.

Wenn du SVN schon gehört hast, was denn dann deine Frage?


----------



## markus99 (9. Mai 2012)

Wie im zweiten Satz von unten niedergeschrieben: Ich suche Empfehlungen.
Weil: Wie im Absatz darüber beschrieben -  0815 Clouding Tools meine Ansprüche nicht erfüllen (programmiertechnischer Natur/Sicherheit/Backups/Rechtevergabe).


----------



## tfa (9. Mai 2012)

Subversion ist gut und bewährt. Dann brauchst du aber einen Server für das Repository. 
Der Vorteil von Git wäre, dass ein solcher Server nicht nötig ist. Mit Github gibt es sogar eine Möglichkeit, ein Repository öffentlich und kostenlos hosten zu lassen.


----------

